# Do you need put you life in order? How to do it?



## JanetCrain (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe that everybody had or has got right now the time in the life when feels that his/her life is in a big mess. How to organize it?? How to put the life in order again and be back on track??

I have some ideas which can help with that:

1. Allow yourself to dream and plan

2. Write down your ideas

3. Include soul nourishing needs high on your list

4. Be clear and specific 

5. Update your list regularly.

6. Make your list reflect your authentic self

7. Reward yourself.



My experienced showed me that when you start with the small steps like this your life starts gaining colors again and you feel again that everything has got the right place again...


What do you think about it? What are your experiences??


----------

